# Teeth



## HitchC&L (Nov 22, 2009)

I recently bought a Stihl 460. 

Im not sure what exactly to call them, but it came with the teeth on the powerhead, but only on the left side of the blade. 

I generally only use the teeth when Im stumping, but my personality demands that I have the teeth on both sides of the bar. 

There are 2 holes on the right side of my powerhead that look like they are for bolting some of these teeth on my saw. Where do I buy these? Obviously googling "Chainsaw Teeth" doesnt help. 

If you dont know what Im talking about, look at the picture, they are the teeth on the powerhead, at the base of the bar, that you dig in when you are cutting into something deep. I dont know the right word, thats what Im looking for.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 22, 2009)

I would think you could go to the place you bought it and get what you are looking for.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 22, 2009)

I call them felling dogs. Some guys call them other things. My 460 came with both.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 22, 2009)

HitchC&L said:


> I recently bought a Stihl 460.
> 
> Im not sure what exactly to call them, but it came with the teeth on the powerhead, but only on the left side of the blade.
> 
> ...



Hitch,

Good having ya here!!!

Let's get ya on the same page.

Blade= Guide bar or just "Bar".

"Teeth"= "Dawgs" or "Felling Dawgs".

Go back to your local stihl dealer, and tell him ya need a pair of Dawgs for the 460, or just click on the Bailys banner on top of the page and order a set.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 22, 2009)

Try the dealer first as the 460 comes standard with two sets of dogs here where the 441 comes with 1. Maybe they did a little "borrowing" in store to satisfy another client and that is the saw you bought.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Take your saw along next time you go to the dentist. Those teeth will need cleaning twice a year and sometimes they get rotten spots and need filling.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 23, 2009)

Stihl calls them bumper spikes. The photo in the OP appears to be of a MS 650 or 660 which comes standard with 2 sets of spikes. The MS 460 appears to only come standard with one set.

COMMON FEATURES* 
A STIHL OILOMATIC® Saw Chain. STIHL makes its own saw chain.

B Ematic™ Bar includes a polymer ramp reservoir which holds bar oil until it can be picked up by passing chain. This can reduce oil usage by up to 50%.

C Bumper Spikes provide better control, making cutting easier.







MS460:


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 23, 2009)

So thats why Stihl chainsaws cost double over here, we get 2 sets of dogs! :monkey:


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought they were called "bucking spikes" but I've heard "fell dogs" as well.


----------



## constantine (Nov 23, 2009)

HitchC&L said:


> I recently bought a Stihl 460.
> 
> Im not sure what exactly to call them, but it came with the teeth on the powerhead, but only on the left side of the blade.
> 
> I generally only use the teeth when Im stumping, but my personality demands that I have the teeth on both sides of the bar.



These "felling dogs" or "dawgs" are helpful for making felling cuts, 'cause they dig into the bark and hold the saw in position at the corner near the intersection of your face cuts. 

You can order a set of dogs from a Stihl Dealer, but I recommend you log on to Bailey's and get a set of their "Power Safety" felling dogs. These are heavier and of better construction than the Stihl parts, and you can bolt them right on. 

There are a couple of videos published here on AS which show the proper use of felling dogs. 

Welcome to AS and stay safe!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 23, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> So thats why Stihl chainsaws cost double over here, we get 2 sets of dogs! :monkey:



Good point, the photos in my post came from StihlUSA. Other places might have a slight variation in the products.


----------

